# HBO PPV: "Canelo vs GGG" - RBR



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Let's get this started...

HBO PPV already started and 1st fight is almost done.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Not too late to support boxing, I went with SlingTV at $79.99 because you get the HBO telecast instead of Ring TV having its own announcers.

https://www.sling.com/ppv

https://www.ringtv.com/

You lucky UK fans get this on your BoxNation subscription for a super cheap price:

https://watch.boxnation.com/


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

After however many years in the making its finally time


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

How many under card fights?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone need a link? PM for an ATG one.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

I gotta say Martin wasn't impressive


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I got Baby Oskee up 2-0


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

This is world class stuff.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> I gotta say Martin wasn't impressive


nope not at all...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lets go Canelo!!!!


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Baby Oskee is impressive.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

DLH 3-0


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Caballero is tiny... or Diego is fucking massiv. Either way, great showing from Diego. He's beating the shit out of Caballero. I thought this was 50-50 too.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Diego looks like a fucking lightweight in there. Man, he's a huge SBW, sorry.


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

Mexi-Box said:


> Anyone need a link? PM for an ATG one.


Yep, mine is really good too. The price was a steal. :yep


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Football Bat said:


> Yep, mine is really good too. The price was a steal. :yep


They took it down, but I had a backup. It was on YouTube. Some jackass ratted on him.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I got Baby Oskee sweeping this one.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

GGG - 170.5
Canelo - 181


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Assuming Rigondeaux doesn't move down, I think Diego can rule SBW. This kid is damn good.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

KOTF said:


> GGG - 170.5
> Canelo - 181


Damson


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

KOTF said:


> GGG - 170.5
> Canelo - 181


HOLY SHIT!!!!! :abflabbynsick

Is that real? Maybe there is something to that "controversial" weigh in :lol:.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

KOTF said:


> GGG - 170.5
> Canelo - 181


Wat. Is this real?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, I had Caballero winning on prophet. I heard Diego looked like garbage his last fight. Fell for it. Should've watched it instead.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

KOTF said:


> GGG - 170.5
> Canelo - 181


Kind of what I expected, I see why GGG never went down to 154 he looks drained when only hydrating 10lbs, he would probably pass out trying to move to 154


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

KOTF said:


> GGG - 170.5
> Canelo - 181


fake news

they haven't announced that... I'm glued to screen right now waiting for fight lol


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

People shocked at Canelo's weight lol this guy has been hydrating 18+lbs for years, dont know how he ever made 154


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Wat. Is this real?


fake news

I'll let you guys know when it's announced


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Mines BoxNation. Not sure if they ever show rehydration weights.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

FYI ATG link got relegated to HoF link because of some neckbeard YouTube mod.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

KOTF said:


> GGG - 170.5
> Canelo - 181


 Holy shit. Where'd you get that from?


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Two bad fights in a row


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> They took it down, but I had a backup. It was on YouTube. Some jackass ratted on him.


No stream on YouTube will last. You've got to find some underground shit. If you have one, pm me please. I can't go out, tonight. I'm working on a 3 page essay that has to written en español.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Did Caballero even come to win? Dude doesn't even look sad about losing wide.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Canelo was 155 against Angulo and came in at 174, thats 19lbs but that was before the Chavez jr fight he has packed on alot of muscle now, him only hydrating an extra 2lbs from the Angulo fight is not unrealistic

But id probably say hes at 178, hydrating 21 is abit crazy lol


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Holy shit. Where'd you get that from?


don't feed the trolls... fake news


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> No stream on YouTube will last. You've got to find some underground shit. If you have one, pm me please. I can't go out, tonight. I'm working on a 3 page essay that has to written en español.


Crazy that they found out. Dude changed the title and description. I"m thinking someone ratted it.


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

Come on Rivera.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Khan looks fat.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Jojo coming up. He's going to be mandatory to GRJ.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> No stream on YouTube will last. You've got to find some underground shit. If you have one, pm me please. I can't go out, tonight. I'm working on a 3 page essay that has to written en español.





Mexi-Box said:


> Crazy that they found out. Dude changed the title and description. I"m thinking someone ratted it.


Mine is still working. Low quality (which is good enough), HD is a bit too much for my connection. There are 2 other links on the page too.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Jesus, Jojo might get knocked out. He got wobbled a bit.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Diego De La Hoya is a clean little fighter. Plenty of time to become something exciting


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Anyone need info trying to watching this fight send a PM over


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Jesus, Jojo might get knocked out. He got wobbled a bit.


These 2 arent messing around. Loaded punches


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> These 2 arent messing around. Loaded punches


This Rivera guy is good. I checked his record, and he has a KO win over two tough dudes. Power must be for real. Too bad he took this on a short notice (I heard).


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, this Rivera dude is dangerous as fuck.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> This Rivera guy is good. I checked his record, and he has a KO win over two tough dudes. Power must be for real. Too bad he took this on a short notice (I heard).


looks legit.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

British commentators giving Rivera ZERO credit.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

To not go the distance 5/4 good odds


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

AWWWWW MAN CANNOT WAIT IT'S HAPPENING


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, this is a hold your breath. That Rivera dude is someone to keep an eye on win or lose.


----------



## Hands of Bone (Aug 26, 2017)

Tramaine Williams beats any of these guys easily, either at super-bantam or feather.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Lets watch one more time


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

So GRJ vs Diaz is next?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> So GRJ vs Diaz is next?


I wouldn't sleep on this Rivera dude. He looks like he came to knock someone out.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Rivera looks real nice. Defense needs work though


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Rivera looks real nice. Defense needs work though


I'm impressed if this is really on a short notice. I think I heard the commentators say he wasn't even training for a fight. That's ridiculous.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I'm impressed if this is really on a short notice. I think I heard the commentators say he wasn't even training for a fight. That's ridiculous.


I meant Joey Diaz Jr (i think). But youre right. If this is short notice the guy is game.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

jojo diaz is fucking lame. and why did oscar make this such a shit card. fucking cokehead


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

How far from main event time are we?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

nuclear said:


> jojo diaz is fucking lame. and why did oscar make this such a shit card. fucking cokehead


He was supposed to fight Jorge Lara, fellow prospect, last I saw. They brought in this Rivera dude on a short notice.


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

DOM5153 said:


> How far from main event time are we?


35 minutes.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Cotto is gay no one can tell me different :lol:


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

DOM5153 said:


> How far from main event time are we?


GGG v Canelo is up next!!! Came earlier than I was expecting.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Mexi-Box said:


> He was supposed to fight Jorge Lara, fellow prospect, last I saw. They brought in this Rivera dude on a short notice.


yeah but hes still boring. saw his last fight too and i almost fell asleep.

12 rnd fight too...


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> I wouldn't sleep on this Rivera dude. He looks like he came to knock someone out.


If he didnt come on late notice he could have won this, GRJ beats Diaz quite wide I think


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

nuclear said:


> jojo diaz is fucking lame. and why did oscar make this such a shit card. fucking cokehead


:rofl:rofl:rofl

The card lacked a big hitter, we needed Matthysse or Lemieux starching a guy to get pumped up for the main event.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> If he didnt come on late notice he could have won this, GRJ beats Diaz quite wide I think


Not sure how that one goes, but yeah, I think Rivera would've been much, much more competitive if he had an actual training camp. Jojo just doesn't seem to have the power to really deter dudes.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> :rofl:rofl:rofl
> 
> The card lacked a big hitter, we needed Matthysse or Lemieux starching a guy to get pumped up for the main event.


Weren'te they suppoed to have Antonio Orozco? I wonder what happened to that. Orozco vs. Matthysse would've been something.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah, I remember now. Orozco vs. Massa Ortiz was supposed to happen. I guess they moved it to another date. That sucks. I think that one might be a war.


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

Fuck you Eagle cam.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

you know its a shit card when they're showing off the fucking camera


i fucking hate oscar


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Weren'te they suppoed to have Antonio Orozco? I wonder what happened to that. Orozco vs. Matthysse would've been something.


Yeah I heard about that, not sure what happened.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> :rofl:rofl:rofl
> 
> The card lacked a big hitter, we needed Matthysse or Lemieux starching a guy to get pumped up for the main event.


weak card no doubt but hopefully main event steals the show and we get an epic fight


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Main event on now or another fight?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I'd be surprised if Jojo beats GRJ.


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Main event on now or another fight?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Main event time. Man, I'm psyched.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

My stream was born ready, my friends.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

fat Khan going for Canelo.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

"Canelo has looked good in his last few fights" :lol: because Khan was three fights ago, Khan said he has good power that people underestimate lol no Khan your chin is just shit


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Watching this shit in HD at home, so I can see the soul being taken from Canelo's eyes


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> "Canelo has looked good in his last few fights" :lol: because Khan was three fights ago, Khan said he has good power that people underestimate lol no Khan your chin is just shit


Canelo has a lot of power. He knocked me out.---Khan :audley


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, everyone on BoxNation except for one is going for Canelo.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Khan is drunk lol stfu


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

its finally happening. 2 years after ggg first wanted it.a year after canelo and oscar vacated their belt to golovkin. but its finally happening.


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

Here we go


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Omfg the anthems need to be banned


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

HERE WE GO!!!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I didn't think it would've ever happened. Man, crazy how the odds have lowered too.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Golovkin looks pissed


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Omfg the anthems need to be banned


BoxNation not showing them, thank god. I'm seeing it in the background. I'd rather listen to fat Khan than fucking national anthems.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Man I'm gonna feel bad for the loser regardless.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, the styles mesh so damn well too. Fucking amazing when two top dudes fight with complementary styles.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Canelo will sustain his spot in the hall of fame tonight


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Anyone know where I can listen to the fight as I am at work


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone get those fight night weights? BoxNation only showed a glimpse.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

sorry guys no unofficial weights... wasn't part of tale of the tapes


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Final predictions boyssss GGG for me


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Anyone get those fight night weights? BoxNation only showed a glimpse.


wasn't listed only official weights of 160


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

GGG UD. He looks pissed off. Fucking hate to be on the other end of those punches.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

War GGG!!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Heart going crazy.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> GGG UD. He looks pissed off. Fucking hate to be on the other end of those punches.


Hopefully his rage doesn't work against him.

Props to whoever gets that obscure reference.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

War GGG!!!! Fuck I'm hyped for this!! Should be a superb fight regardless of the winner, heart says Golovkin, heads say Canelo at this point.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: Golovkin came in first without any issues. Fucking diva Martinez cried about it.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

I've been watching boxing for slmost 30 years, and it never fails...right before every big fight, I get this tingly, nervous, excited feeling. This shit is gonna be dope.


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

Idiot almost dropped his camera on Canelo.


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

:lol: That was some angry looking Mexicans when they introduced Alvarez.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> I've been watching boxing for slmost 30 years, and it never fails...right before every big fight, I get this tingly, nervous, excited feeling. This shit is gonna be dope.


this is me.. we're like 2 mins out


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Canelo scared


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm going to have a fucking heart attack at this rate. C'mon let's get it on!!!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Come on, cinnamon!


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Canelo's round but GGG couldn't miss with the jab...hell set up Canelo


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Rd1 canelo


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Canelo


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Canelo edged that first round I think.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Can elks body should be a big factor in this fights.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

sick body shot by canelo


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Golovkin controlling distance well with the jab so far.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

2 for Canelo I think GGG is trying to close the gap but he needs to get more off


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Canelo with the class lesson


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

canelo taking the fight to ggg and winning clearly


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

2-0 Canelo


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Canelo rd2 2-0


----------



## Deckard (Jul 25, 2012)

Golovkin is barely throwing, I hope he didn't get old overnight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, GGG needs to follow up that jab.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Can elks looking great.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Canelo is not easy to consistently hit clean. I've been saying this.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Easy work


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Canelo Rd 3...3-0


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

3 for Canelo

GGG needs to land something to get into it


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

GGG showing way too much respect


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

3-0 Canelo


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

3-1 Canelo


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

GGG round


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Canelo is fucking huge. GGG is breathing quite heavily in the corner after the 4th


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

GGG is not getting off at all, he does look old in there :/

I have 4 rounds for Canelo, maybe GGG got the first round but that's it


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

3-1 Alvarez


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

2-2 for me. But Canelo won his rounds bigger. No argument for 3-1 to Canelo. GGG not letting his hands go enough when in range.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> GGG is not getting off at all, he does look old in there :/
> 
> I have 4 rounds for Canelo, maybe GGG got the first round but that's it


He took this last round imo.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> GGG is not getting off at all, he does look old in there :/
> 
> I have 4 rounds for Canelo, maybe GGG got the first round but that's it


same ggg... canelo is levels above anything he's seen...


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

I gave GGG the last two rounds, but Canelo is pretty much in complete control, and kinda doing whatever he wants.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

canelo is too slick for ggg


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Hahaha good round, GGG's for that right hand


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

both landed hard rights!!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Canelo using a lot of energy in middle of the ring


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

3-2


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Canelo's chin is grainte.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Also, Golovkin closing the gap.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

For whatever reason, Canelo doesn't respect GGG's power. Maybe it's just bravado?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

broner move lmao++!


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> For whatever reason, Canelo doesn't respect GGG's power. Maybe it's just bravado?


He's not landing consistently and has lost his snap a bit for sure


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Canelo, stand your ground!


----------



## Hands of Bone (Aug 26, 2017)

I've lost pics, but bookies odds suggest GGG ahead


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

4-2 to Canelo.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Man! Can elks seems to be wearing down.


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

4-2 Alvarez


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

4-2 for Canelo maybe 3-3 if first round was GGG's


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Doc said:


> broner move lmao++!





bballchump11 said:


> Canelo, stand your ground!


What's happening??


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Canelo doing a De La Hoya-Trinidad.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Tough fight to score. 3-3 at halfway point imo


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

In other forums that I'm following, people have GGG up 4-2.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Canelo taking this round off.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

4-3 Canelo, that was GGG's 

We need more big drama show


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

GGG is in control


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Tough fight to score.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

4-3 Canelo


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

I got it 4-3 canelo


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

4-3 can elks.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo looks tired. Golovkin has been taking rounds.


----------



## Deadendgeneration (Mar 24, 2015)

4-3 GGG, looks to be stepping it up, Canelo not throwing enough.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

4-3 Canelo.


----------



## Deckard (Jul 25, 2012)

GGG is coming on, Canelo looks like his foot movement is slowing a bit. G's power starting to wear him down? GGG getting more aggressive, momentum shift?


----------



## Hands of Bone (Aug 26, 2017)

GGG's odds plunging. Are you guys watching a different fight to the bookies?


----------



## Deckard (Jul 25, 2012)

Both these guys have great chins.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

4-4 even


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Canelo may have been waiting for GGG to get tired before he comes forward


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

4-4 GGG's round

GGG is winning with his jab and pressure


----------



## Hands of Bone (Aug 26, 2017)

odds are 1/4 now, golovkin


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Can elks is tired. Saul should have kept up the body attack, but he has abandoned it.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo looks like he's close to getting stopped. GGG taking over.


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

4-4

Alvarez taking a least a minute off in each of the last three rounds.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

4-4. If GGG went to the body more when he has Canelo backed up it would help him a lot. The nicest shots are still from Canelo in the main, but they are far less than the volume from GGG.


----------



## Deckard (Jul 25, 2012)

GGG has some of the most insane pressure I've ever seen.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

monster right hand by canelo!!!!


----------



## Hands of Bone (Aug 26, 2017)

1/6 now


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

5-4 Canelo


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

5-4 GGG is leading now, Canelo has cement in his gloves and feet now.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

5-4 canelo


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Canelo needed some epo before this flight


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

ggg wouldve fucking killed him 2 years ago


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

golvokins is so tired!!!! searching deep to push forward..

canelo landing more to body...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucking hell, GGG is going to stop this boy.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Damn this fight is tough to score.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

5-4 for GGG, but if he went to the fucking body...jesus...Canelo is on the ropes and GGG is pawing with a jab and looking for a head shot, the body is wide open.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Doc said:


> golvokins is so tired!!!! searching deep to push forward..





Mexi-Box said:


> Fucking hell, GGG is going to stop this boy.


Damnit, can't anyone agree on what's happening in this fight???


----------



## Spud1 (Jun 9, 2013)

Canelo by a round


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

I've heard HBO has Canelo winning - is that true?


----------



## Hands of Bone (Aug 26, 2017)

Bookies odds usually best guide and GGG heavy favourite


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

6-4 Canelo


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Canelo not using his massive size advantage


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

canelo almost knocked out ggg in that round


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

6-4 GGG


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Fuck tough round to score I gave it to GGG 

Too much pressure 

6-4 GGG


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Canelo took the 10th...that's 5-5 for me.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

GGG is taking over. I think Canelo is getting stopped.


----------



## Hands of Bone (Aug 26, 2017)

you can get 8/1 if you think Canelo is winning, personally I wouldn't


----------



## Deadendgeneration (Mar 24, 2015)

Gave Canelo 10, first in ages.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Doc said:


> canelo almost knocked out ggg in that round





Mexi-Box said:


> GGG is taking over. I think Canelo is getting stopped.


:dberry


----------



## Spud1 (Jun 9, 2013)

Canelo got.this


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

6-5 GGG.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

7-4 GGG

Landed way more shots that round and brought the pressure, GGG needs to go all out this round judges will rob him


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

6-5 canelo


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Got it 7-4 GGG after 11. Fully expecting Canelo to win the decision.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

6-5 GGG.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah, I think they're going to give Canelo the decision, but I think GGG won this.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

GGG has to know he won't win a decision.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Sittin Sonny said:


> :dberry


I was referencing first half... he was referencing second half when canelo was chilling on ropes


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

At least two other RbR threads that I'm watching have GGG winning big.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Canelo taking the 12th so far


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

GGG clearly winning this fight.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

What's Lederman's scorecard?


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

7-5 canelo


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

8-4 for me GGG

7-5 if you gave that round to Canelo

Watch this bs from judges tho


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Fuck it, I got it a draw. Fucking nightmare of a fight to score.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Gotta give this to GGG, but I can see this as a draw.


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

Close fight, but I think GGG edged it out with his jabs.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

both have finally met their match...

good fight for a rematch no one really showed who is better...

I wanted a KO


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Looks like the judges are going to have to win the fight for Canelo.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

GGG 8-4.


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

115-113 GGG

Expecting 117-111 Alvarez


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

8-4 GGG


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Fuck...I have that 6-6. :lol:

Overall, I think GGG edged it in terms of the whole fight, but on a round by round basis, I have it a draw. But no argument with someone having it by 2-3 rounds to either man really...tough to score.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Canelo may get the nod here.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I say GGG, but they're going to rob his ass. 200-100 Canelo is already marked and read :lol:.


----------



## Deadendgeneration (Mar 24, 2015)

GGG 7/5 - 8/4 but I bet on Canelo decision.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

115-113 Canelo, imo. That could change with another viewing.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Jc333 said:


> GGG clearly winning this fight.


no one clearly won anything that was a sick close fight... I'm ready for pt 2


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

I had it 7-5 GGG


----------



## Deadendgeneration (Mar 24, 2015)

Think you have to completely ignore the jab to give this to Canelo


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

GGG did more in my opinion


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Omfg......knew it


----------



## Deckard (Jul 25, 2012)

Adelaide Byrd :lol:


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

118-110 for Canelo :rofl:rofl:lol:atsch


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Dammit, I hate that this went to the scorecards. I don't think GGG wins this on the cards.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

118-110? Seriously ban these fuckwit judges


GGG was way more busy, worked the jab and brought the pressure


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

118-110? What the fuck?


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

Lol 

Draw


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

118-110 what the fuck.
Football Bat beat me to it.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Adelaide Byrd should be fucking FIRED!!!!!


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Nothing wrong with a draw as a result, but the judge who had it 118-110 to Canelo...fuck off.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Byrd needs to fucking retire! 118 - 110 ??????


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

Joke of a scorecard from Byrd


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Fair score


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

draw...

I thought canelo edged it by 1 round or 2... but can see the case for opposite as well..


----------



## Deckard (Jul 25, 2012)

Women should not be involved in boxing in any capacity with the exception of the ring girls.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Fuck it, I got it a draw. Fucking nightmare of a fight to score.


it's hard because lots of rounds were half canelo and half ggg


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Utter bollocks. Bird needs to be set on fire.


----------



## Deadendgeneration (Mar 24, 2015)

6/6 gives every doubt to Canelo but it's not the worst. 118-110 is beyond laughable.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Im suprised people had it so close, GGG looked terrible


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Im actually ok with a draw. 118-110? Please shoot that man. But this was a tough fight to score. The type of fight in which your opinion could change every time you view it.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Dusty finish


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

3G would've fucking destroyed Canelo if they fought sooner.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Canelo saying he won 7-8 rounds haha how the fuck by dancing around and shaking your head?


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

vacates his belt, waits for ggg to get old and he gets a draw. i fucking hate canelo :lol:


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

You literally have to be Floyd Mayweather to get a decision over Canelo.


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

GGG dominated. Fucking disgrace.


----------



## Spud1 (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm surprised that ggg has the crowd in the arena.

With it being independence day thought it would be Mexican in action


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I think a draw is pretty fair, the first five rounds I thought Canelo was going to run away with it


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Fucken bullshit. 
A draw is understandable but that one judge stinks out the whole fight. 
GGG by 1 round on my card, 2 rounds possibly. 
I think a straight up draw is fair enough in 3 judges eyes but Golden Boy are taking the piss


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> You literally have to be Floyd Mayweather to get a decision over Canelo.


Yeah and then it's still not even unanimous when you don't win a single round


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Spud1 said:


> I'm surprised that ggg has the crowd in the arena.
> 
> With it being independence day thought it would be Mexican in action


Mexicans sick of Canelo. Fucking vacates his title and waits for GGG to get old.


----------



## Spud1 (Jun 9, 2013)

Bollocks.. golovkin got countered to death first third of the fight. 

The remainder of the rounds he stalked but didn't connect much.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Draw doesn't win me shit :sad5


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Fucking ridiculous. If you gave Canelo every possible benefit of the doubt in every single round, he maybe could be given 5 rounds.

- but the bookies just made a killing.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Classic debate...who won, the guy who seemingly controlled the fight with movement and ring generalship, or the pressure fighter? That's what this was.


----------



## Spud1 (Jun 9, 2013)

That aimed at uruake


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> 3G would've fucking destroyed Canelo if they fought sooner.


it's the same ggg... different levels... canelo isn't a b level fighter..


----------



## Wansen (Jun 4, 2013)

A draw is a relatively rare bet and the House keeps everything else.

The real winner is the casinos.


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

Adalayde Byrd needs to renew her glasses prescription


----------



## Cookie (May 16, 2013)

I thought it was a draw, but fuck that shitty scorecard. Byrd is a clown and been at it for years. Fucking joke.


----------



## Spud1 (Jun 9, 2013)

Fair enough mexi box..


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

I had it 116-113 for Golovkin.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Doc says fair decision. 

That means GGG won.


----------



## Rebel-INS (Jul 18, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I think a draw is pretty fair, the first five rounds I thought Canelo was going to run away with it


Seriously? He did nothing after the first two until the last couple apart from land the odd shot here and there.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Will need to watch again on a clear, HD stream later but I thought Canelo won that fight.

Happy with a rematch though.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I think a draw is pretty fair, the first five rounds I thought Canelo was going to run away with it


who landed the nastier shots??

canelo has a highlight reel of punches landed on GGG...

I know everyone will look at GGG coming forward and gravitate their card towards him.. but canelo landed some nasty shots and GGG took them like a champ even though it shook him hard...

can't wait for pt 2, we need a clear winner...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Rebel-INS said:


> Seriously? He did nothing after the first two until the last couple apart from land the odd shot here and there.


I don't think he did anywhere near enough to win. He got some eye-catching shots, but GGG won with that jab and ring generalship.


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

Being up at five in the morning for this kind of BS is getting old


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Anyone who scored it for Canelo or a draw can't score a fight.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Doc says fair decision.
> 
> That means GGG won.


 neither truly imposed themselves as the clear winner and I think draw is definitely fair.. we would be splitting hairs any other way..

I'm ready for pt 2 and hope for a clear winner.


----------



## Rebel-INS (Jul 18, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> I don't think he did anywhere near enough to win. He got some eye-catching shots, but GGG won with that jab and ring generalship.


I agree with that. Don't get me wrong I'd have said fair enough if Canelo had won by a close split decision even though I would agree, but 118-110 is an absolute joke of a scorecard.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Canelo was cheered at the start, booed at the end. 

Just saying.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

Canelo threw one or two spectacular shots every other round. Golovkin controlled the fight from round 3. He sustained pressure, came forward throwing scoring punches and had ring generalship.

Canelo simply did not do enough. Even his fans cheered GGG.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Jc333 said:


> Canelo threw one or two spectacular shots every other round. Golovkin controlled the fight from round 3. He sustained pressure, came forward throwing scoring punches and had ring generalship.
> 
> Canelo simply did not do enough. Even his fans cheered GGG.


Even the Brit commentators were dickriding Canelo were saying that he wasn't doing enough to win the rounds. The first few rounds weren't Canelo blowing through either. They were close. GGG then took over.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Shitter fight that I expected.

This version of canelo would kill Floyd dead though.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Rebel-INS said:


> Seriously? He did nothing after the first two until the last couple apart from land the odd shot here and there.


Totally disagree, he landed the better counters early and around the 5th Golovkin started winning his rounds clearer.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Shitter fight that I expected.
> 
> This version of canelo would kill Floyd dead though.


Not the version he fought


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Oh for 15 rounds!

Really engrossing fight. Really thought GG was on his way to a stoppage at one point but i think he ran out of gas at just the wrong time. Canelo is an excellent boxer, as is GG. Both are tough as nails. 

I thought it lookes like GG won but without scoring rbr its hard to say. 118-110 is obviously just clear and blantant corruption. Draw is a fair result though. 

Lets see it again.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

I had money on Canelo so I wanted him to win, I also think Canelo rocked him with the bigger shots. 
But fuck me, GGG didn't stand a chance from the outset yet stalked him relentlessly. He got stiffed by the promoters, I think Genaddy won the fight and the EVT in the eyes of the fans.


----------



## Deckard (Jul 25, 2012)

How exactly can you score Rd 10 for Canelo, he was battered all around the ring and was pinned against the ropes by Golovkin pretty much the whole round. Adalaide Byrd is insane.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Golovkin does not go to the body as often as he used to. Thought it in the Jacobs fight and now this one. Maybe wary of counters or just wants big head shot drama show kos. 

I wonder how different this could have been with a more sustained body attack from GG.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks like 3G is going to have to vacate the IBF. Derevyanchenko has to get his mandatory shot. Charlo is mandatory for the WBC, but no way they strip 3G. Too much money involved for them. IBF are a lot more strict though.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Doc said:


> it's the same ggg...


And as far as the Brook and Jacobs fights go...


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

- GGG deserved to get the nod. Byrd needs to retire. A far more respectable judge than C.J. Ford, but still... as someone else alluded to, 118-110 is as absurd as Canelo earning a draw against Floyd.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

GGG won. Don't spin shit around


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

GGG didn't go to the body because he couldn't, Canelo kept his body well covered


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Thomas Crewz said:


> Golovkin does not go to the body as often as he used to. Thought it in the Jacobs fight and now this one. Maybe wary of counters or just wants big head shot drama show kos.
> 
> I wonder how different this could have been with a more sustained body attack from GG.


He's been winning fights off his jab as of late: Lemieux, Jacobs, and now Canelo. I don't think he goes to the body more against strong punchers that can counter his head off. Still, I think he had a great strategy. He had Canelo looking half-dead by the end.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

uraharakisuke said:


> Anyone who scored it for Canelo or a draw can't score a fight.





Thomas Crewz said:


> Golovkin does not go to the body as often as he used to. Thought it in the Jacobs fight and now this one. Maybe wary of counters or just wants big head shot drama show kos.
> 
> I wonder how different this could have been with a more sustained body attack from GG.


Yeah man if he had a more sustained body attack it would have gone
Much better for him


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Literally nobody on Twitter thinks Canelo won. Not Shane Mosley, not Paulie M, not Lou DiBella, not Lennox Lewis.


----------



## Deckard (Jul 25, 2012)

Scorecards.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

GGG didn't pin anybody to the ropes... canelo chose to stand his ground there... not only that canelo landed huge shots from that position more so then GGG


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

OneTime said:


> GGG didn't go to the body because he couldn't, Canelo kept his body well covered


Yeah, Canelo's defense, overal, was exceptional.

He fought well off the front foot, too. Very impressive.

- But he still lost. Fucking boxing ......


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> You literally have to be Floyd Mayweather to get a decision over Canelo.


When they said in the late rounds that Byrd was a judge I knew that even though Canelo was great tonight,GGG would get jobbed.
Great fight,thought GGG did enough but Canelo could beat some names at 175 right now.
Byrd gets paid for this shit.How many times must we suffer her shit?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

I had it 8-4 to GGG. Won a nice amount on the draw.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Floyd beating Canelo on 2 scorecards is the greatest achievement of the last 50 years.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Thomas Crewz said:


> Golovkin does not go to the body as often as he used to. Thought it in the Jacobs fight and now this one. Maybe wary of counters or just wants big head shot drama show kos.
> 
> I wonder how different this could have been with a more sustained body attack from GG.


Absolutely spot on, and almost word for word what I was just saying to a mate.

He needs to do it more, especially when Canelo was repeatedly spinning off the tops and to the side to evade head shots. Canelo slipped so many shots or took the sting off them by spinning off and away. At other times, he could see GGG lining up an overhand right and ducked under it...go to the damn body.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Strike said:


> Absolutely spot on, and almost word for word what I was just saying to a mate.
> 
> He needs to do it more, especially when Canelo was repeatedly spinning off the tops and to the side to evade head shots. Canelo slipped so many shots or took the sting off them by spinning off and away. At other times, he could see GGG lining up an overhand right and ducked under it...go to the damn body.


GGG was too obvious with the right hand


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> GGG didn't pin anybody to the ropes... canelo chose to stand his ground there... not only that canelo landed huge shots from that position more so then GGG


Yes he clearly 'pinned' Canelo to the ropes. Canelo lands a few shoe-shining shots here and there, but your sheer Canelo cocksucking buyist attitude prevents you from receiving perceptual value, in any capacity.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Deckard said:


> How exactly can you score Rd 10 for Canelo, he was battered all around the ring and was pinned against the ropes by Golovkin pretty much the whole round. Adalaide Byrd is insane.


This was a photo taken of Byrd at ringside:


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Draw doesn't win me shit :sad5


I put 5 bucks on the draw and won $80


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> GGG was too obvious with the right hand


Absolutely, especially because he throws his shots with a sort of crooked arm, which means it can be seen being set up, it's only when he has someone covering up on the ropes that he really gets to surprise fighters by hitting them with shots they don't see.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> Will need to watch again on a clear, HD stream later but I thought Canelo won that fight.
> 
> Happy with a rematch though.


I don't think it's possible to say GGG didn't win six rounds mate,and I thought he did enough but Canelo was fucking great too.
Can fighters still object to judges? I wouldn't let Byrd near the biggest fight of my life if it was against someone like Canelo who regularly gets favourable treatment.
And that's not to say he wasn't excellent tonight but I'd still say he came up slightly short even for a draw.
If anything,Byrd has hurt Canelo tonight because her shit detracts from how well he done.
GGG needs the rematch quick because he doesn't have two years of fighting like he did tonight left.
Both were brilliant,GGG edged it but Byrd has shat all over a great fight.


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I out 5 bucks on the draw and won $80


- And............? Hopefully you hit a dirty +2900 @ Sports Interaction and murdered the French.


----------



## Bulakenyo (May 16, 2013)

More body shots would have opened up Canelo's guard and make him think.

Even borderline below the belt/kidney punches looked like it bothered Canelo.

Inspiring in stretches, but the result was shit. I knew it would happen.

Either a straight robbery or a draw. Dela Hoya as a promoter learned some stuff from Arum.

The cheapskate in me sorta wishes I did not buy the PPV.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Looks like 3G is going to have to vacate the IBF. Derevyanchenko has to get his mandatory shot. Charlo is mandatory for the WBC, but no way they strip 3G. Too much money involved for them. IBF are a lot more strict though.


With these two,the belts don't really matter mate.
Something has to be done about Byrd though.That was as bad as Ross in the Floyd fight.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

LayItDown said:


> - And............? Hopefully you hit a dirty +2900 @ Sports Interaction and murdered the French.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

When your own fans are booing you, you know you didn't win.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

People screaming about robbery are being ridiculous. Nobody says you have to score a round to the guy who lands more...if someone lands 10 jabs and the other guy lands 2 jabs but 4 head snapping power shots, then it's perfectly fine to score it to the guy with less shots landed.

It was close in many rounds, even in some of the rounds that GGG clearly won, the best two shots landed in the round were from Canelo. Many people had it 4-0 to Canelo after the first 4, I had it 2-2, but I can see why others didn't. At the end my card was 6-6, but I felt GGG won overall and I wasn't happy with having it 6-6, but that's how round by round scoring sometimes works out.

If you had GGG by 3-4 rounds...fair enough. But if you had it to Canelo by 1-2...fair enough. There were lots of close rounds early and late on. There were rounds where GGG landed 12 shots more, but Canelo landed 4 power shots more and with eye catching cleanness.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Strike said:


> People screaming about robbery are being ridiculous. Nobody says you have to score a round to the guy who lands more...if someone lands 10 jabs and the other guy lands 2 jabs but 4 head snapping power shots, then it's perfectly fine to score it to the guy with less shots landed.
> 
> It was close in many rounds, even in some of the rounds that GGG clearly won, the best two shots landed in the round were from Canelo. Many people had it 4-0 to Canelo after the first 4, I had it 2-2, but I can see why others didn't. At the end my card was 6-6, but I felt GGG won overall and I wasn't happy with having it 6-6, but that's how round by round scoring sometimes works out.
> 
> If you had GGG by 3-4 rounds...fair enough. But if you had it to Canelo by 1-2...fair enough. There were lots of close rounds early and late on. There were rounds where GGG landed 12 shots more, but Canelo landed 4 power shots more and with eye catching cleanness.


Pretty much this.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> GGG was too obvious with the right hand


There were spells where his technique was wonderful though.
Canelo's semi-uppercuts to the body were very good too and they were both quite special at times.
But I'm sticking with my 7-5 and there's no bigger story than that fucking bitch's card so she's (not for the first time) taken the shine off something special.
As I said,the rematch needs to be the next fight for Golovkin because that well will only get dryer.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

No, it was a robbery. By definition. 

One judge was paid for.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I don't think it's possible to say GGG didn't win six rounds mate,and I thought he did enough but Canelo was fucking great too.
> Can fighters still object to judges? I wouldn't let Byrd near the biggest fight of my life if it was against someone like Canelo who regularly gets favourable treatment.
> And that's not to say he wasn't excellent tonight but I'd still say he came up slightly short even for a draw.
> If anything,Byrd has hurt Canelo tonight because her shit detracts from how well he done.
> ...


Marquez knocked out Paquiao at 40 years of age...

that whole age thing is such a cop out for all the ggg fans....

this should definitely happen sooner though.. May 2018... or hell even December lol


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I put 5 bucks on the draw and won $80


I had $80 and won $1600


----------



## Bulakenyo (May 16, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> No, it was a robbery. By definition.
> 
> One judge was paid for.


This whole promotion totally smelled like a set up for a trilogy, as long as nobody got KTFO cold and twitching on the canvas.

Boxing industry needs a big rivalry right now to keep it relevant to casual sports fans.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Bulakenyo said:


> This whole promotion totally smelled like a set up for a trilogy, as long as nobody got KTFO cold and twitching on the canvas.
> 
> Boxing industry needs a big rivalry right now to keep it relevant to casual sports fans.


It's absolutely disgusting. Byrd should never be allowed to judge a fight again.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Draw doesn't win me shit :sad5





Zopilote said:


> 118-110 for Canelo :rofl:rofl:lol:atsch


Alas, the fight predictably didn't live up to the hype.
If anyone was expecting a real "Mexican style" battle.

Alvarez is really mediocre at fighting going forward - even GGG's back steps made him over extend himself and look open.

Canelo's biggest problem isn't tehcnical - and it's still there.

He fights in spurts and can't sustain a consistent pace.

He's faster with his hands than Golovkin and can hold his own against him at close quarters.

But can't.

Golovkin for all his punching power, chin, search-n-destroy reputation and talk of "big drama show" isn't a true unstoppable aggressor.

Not even in the mold of an old legless Hagler.

As he turned the heat up and was ready to mix it up only after Canelo got tired.

Every time a fresh Canelo attacked, Gena "hid" behind his superior jab.

Which is what has almost won the fight for him.

Which is what has almost cost him the fight.

A solid fight and both are excellent fighters.

But far from a real classic and far from greatness.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Strike said:


> People screaming about robbery are being ridiculous. Nobody says you have to score a round to the guy who lands more...if someone lands 10 jabs and the other guy lands 2 jabs but 4 head snapping power shots, then it's perfectly fine to score it to the guy with less shots landed.
> 
> It was close in many rounds, even in some of the rounds that GGG clearly won, the best two shots landed in the round were from Canelo. Many people had it 4-0 to Canelo after the first 4, I had it 2-2, but I can see why others didn't. At the end my card was 6-6, but I felt GGG won overall and I wasn't happy with having it 6-6, but that's how round by round scoring sometimes works out.
> 
> If you had GGG by 3-4 rounds...fair enough. But if you had it to Canelo by 1-2...fair enough. There were lots of close rounds early and late on. There were rounds where GGG landed 12 shots more, but Canelo landed 4 power shots more and with eye catching cleanness.


Dead on perfect analogy. I've said I favour a draw. But that one card by Byrd reeks of a fix. 
Can you imagine the scorecard if there was a flash knockdown by either fighter in the late rounds? It would've been a very confusing result.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> Marquez knocked out Paquiao at 40 years of age...
> 
> that whole age thing is such a cop out for all the ggg fans....
> 
> this should definitely happen sooner though.. May 2018... or hell even December lol


He was actually 39.
And I've given Canelo plenty props and was very impressed by him,I've said all week I think he'd do well and had changed my mind dramatically about his chances.
But saying GGG needs to get in quick with a guy who was brilliant and probably still has his prime to come is not a cop out,just common sense.
I've said all week my opinion of this fight has totally changed and thought both guys were great tonight so not getting into your twice yearly madness Doc so take it up with someone else.
Byrd has made herself the story and deflected attention from two great performances.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> He was actually 39.
> And I've given Canelo plenty props and was very impressed by him,I've said all week I think he'd do well and had changed my mind dramatically about his chances.
> But saying GGG needs to get in quick with a guy who was brilliant and probably still has his prime to come is not a cop out,just common sense.
> I've said all week my opinion of this fight has totally changed and thought both guys were great tonight so not getting into your twice yearly madness Doc so take it up with someone else.
> Byrd has made herself the story and deflected attention from two great performances.


definitely agree needs to happen next...definitely action packed and man did GGG eat some huge leather from canelo with his counters....


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> Dead on perfect analogy. I've said I favour a draw. But that one card by Byrd reeks of a fix.
> Can you imagine the scorecard if there was a flash knockdown by either fighter in the late rounds? It would've been a very confusing result.


It wasn't a robbery.There was no disputing GGG won six rounds and Canelo was brilliant early and in spurts later,but that card is the story now,and neither fighter deserves that.
I had it 7-5 but I just can't wrap my head around how Byrd gets paid to do this with no sanction for incompetence.


----------



## Bulakenyo (May 16, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> It's absolutely disgusting. Byrd should never be allowed to judge a fight again.


Yes.

And having a draw with the first meeting means a trilogy is guaranteed, to see the clear cut victor.

(maybe even more than 3 fights if the promoters get lucky.)


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> definitely agree needs to happen next...definitely action packed and man did GGG eat some huge leather from canelo with his counters....


Canelo's chin is fantastic too.If Ward wasn't up there I reckon he could take a belt in three fights at 175 if he started now.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bought the PPV and HBO had it 8-4 for Golovkin, they really rode Golo hard and championed his pressure and rightfully so. I had it 7-5 Golovkin pretty solidly in my mind, despite my fucking nephew yapping in my ear the entire god damned time.

Canelo definitely had more eye catching moments, but when those punches don't do much damage, and you're moving away getting tagged by jabs and dictated by pressure the other 2 minutes and 30 seconds of a round, your bound to come out looking like the loser. 70 percent of the time Canelo looked to be fighting to survive rather than trying to actually win the fight.

He landed his hardest punch possible IMO on Golovkin with that uppercut and Golovkin didn't blink, it was clear as day he wasn't going to stop him so he should have tried to WIN the fight, not survive rounds throwing arm punches in spurts.

This was like an opposite version of Delahoya vs Trinidad


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> No, it was a robbery. By definition.
> 
> One judge was paid for.


I had it 7-5 and with a second look could possibly give GGG another round,but Canelo was great too.
However a rematch is happening for all the wrong reasons.It was a close fight which I think GGG did enough to win,but remember you can usually start Canelo a round up before the first bell so i'd say robbery is slightly strong.
I want to feed Byrd to @rossco


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I don't think it's possible to say GGG didn't win six rounds mate,and I thought he did enough but Canelo was fucking great too.
> Can fighters still object to judges? I wouldn't let Byrd near the biggest fight of my life if it was against someone like Canelo who regularly gets favourable treatment.
> And that's not to say he wasn't excellent tonight but I'd still say he came up slightly short even for a draw.
> If anything,Byrd has hurt Canelo tonight because her shit detracts from how well he done.
> ...


I'm honestly past caring about judges. Until they change the setup there's no point.

I watch a fight, I enjoy it and I score it myself. If a guy gets robbed aye it's shit but I'm not going to get bogged down in it. You'll drive yourself mad if you do.

These two guys fought great and they're going to do it again. I'm happy with that.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> I had it 7-5 and with a second look could possibly give GGG another round,but Canelo was great too.
> However a rematch is happening for all the wrong reasons.It was a close fight which think GGG did enough to win,but remember you can usually start Canelo a round up before the first bell so i'd say robbery is slightly strong.
> I want to feed Byrd to @rossco


It's very hard for me to see how this wasn't a robbery when Byrd had Canelo winning before a punch was even thrown. That to me is the very definition of a robbery. It's corruption. Plain and simple.


----------



## Bulakenyo (May 16, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> I'm honestly past caring about judges. Until they change the setup there's no point.
> 
> I watch a fight, I enjoy it and I score it myself. If a guy gets robbed aye it's shit but I'm not going to get bogged down in it. You'll drive yourself mad if you do.
> 
> These two guys fought great and they're going to do it again. I'm happy with that.


Yes, I have to give it to Alvarez also. Very good.

The boxing insiders whole artificial, money making techniques, though.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Bulakenyo said:


> Yes.
> 
> And having a draw with the first meeting means a trilogy is guaranteed, to see the clear cut victor.
> 
> (maybe even more than 3 fights if the promoters get lucky.)


I don't think a trilogy will give a clear reflection of these guys matched up.
Canelo will probably get even better and looked good for 175 tonight.
The right result was a close GGG win with one rematch.
It's clear Canelo is STILL improving whilst GGG still has wonderful technique but is sliding.
So you'll have the third fight with Canelo hitting the start of his prime (and that's saying something given what he's done up to now) and GGG fighting Father Time as well as Canelo.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909267878146437121


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> It's very hard for me to see how this wasn't a robbery when Byrd had Canelo winning before a punch was even thrown. That to me is the very definition of a robbery. It's corruption. Plain and simple.


Yeah,I think you have a valid point there on reflection.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

However @Pedderrs 
We have to accept that Canelo will always have a head start in Vegas,so it's not a new thing.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> However @Pedderrs
> We have to accept that Canelo will always have a head start in Vegas,so it's not a new thing.


Fuck that! We don't have to accept anything. And the daft bitch gave him 10 rounds. 10 rounds. That isn't merely a headstart.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Great fight. I thought GGG edged it but I'm impressed with Canelo. I thought Canelo would win, but GGG showed some nice technical prowess and pressed forward the whole damn fight.

I was hoping for some drama though; someone hitting the canvas, someone getting buzzed badly, both having to bite down and slug it out. Either way, here's hoping the rematch is fireworks.

Also: fuck Bird


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

It was a good fight. GGG doesn't look as sharp as he once was. Canelo fought very well, he needed to invest to the body a bit more. I'd lean towards Canelo in the rematch.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Fuck that! We don't have to accept anything. And the daft bitch gave him 10 rounds. 10 rounds. That isn't merely a headstart.


She's been doing it for years mate.How can we stop it when a notoriously poor scorer gets the FOTY and gives an ATG horror card and will be sleeping in a beautiful suite comped out of her tits tonight?
And she'll do it again.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Another thought. If I walked in off the street and watched this fight without knowing anything about boxing, I'd never believe it if someone told me GGG is a massive knockout artist.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> It wasn't a robbery.There was no disputing GGG won six rounds and Canelo was brilliant early and in spurts later,but that card is the story now,and neither fighter deserves that.
> I had it 7-5 but I just can't wrap my head around how Byrd gets paid to do this with no sanction for incompetence.


I'm not saying it's a robbery it was a close fight. 
All I'm saying is that when you have one wide scorecard, it makes a fair result impossible. 
I will pay to watch the rematch so the fans ultimately win.


----------



## heavyweightcp (Jun 11, 2013)

GGG won 8-4 7-5 Canelo

It truly looked as if he just wanted to try to flurry a bit and steal rounds.

If they fight again soon I think Canelo loses a UD


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

Pedderrs said:


> Fuck that! We don't have to accept anything. And the daft bitch gave him 10 rounds. 10 rounds. That isn't merely a headstart.


Im with you.

Great fight,but a clear win for GGG for me and feels pure robbery.
The thought of a rematch should ease things but does it fuck!

Absolutely gutted for GGG,especially after the tide to a degree had turned in favour of Alvarez regarding the outcome and at 35 hes still pure machine but times not on his side.

10 rounds is corrupt,pure and simple.

Hope to fuck if there is a rematch,GGG does it on his terms.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Nigelbro said:


> I'm not saying it's a robbery it was a close fight.
> All I'm saying is that when you have one wide scorecard, it makes a fair result impossible.
> I will pay to watch the rematch so the fans ultimately win.


Sorry mate but I can't remember the exact quote of yours I replied to but I'm pretty sure you never mentioned it was a robbery.If my wording suggests you did it wasn't my intention.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> However @Pedderrs
> We have to accept that Canelo will always have a head start in Vegas,so it's not a new thing.


Accept that????

Nah.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Accept that????
> 
> Nah.


Well it's pretty much the concensus view so how are we going to change it? Storm the NSAC office?


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Canelo was the much bigger man but didn't use his size advantage at all


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Well it's pretty much the concensus view so how are we going to change it? Storm the NSAC office?


If enough people recognize corruption they will be forced to do something. By all means make noise about it, nothing to gain from being silent and accepting things arent right.


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

News sites are blowing up about Byrd's card, and they should be. :lol:


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

KOTF said:


> Canelo was the much bigger man but didn't use his size advantage at all


Tough to use your advantage in weight when a taller, stronger, harder-punching opponent is bouncing jabs off your skull and forcing you backward as a result.

I think the extra weight probably helped Canelo's punch resistance, though.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Drew101 said:


> Tough to use your advantage in weight when a taller, stronger, harder-punching opponent is bouncing jabs off your skull and forcing you backward as a result.
> 
> I think the extra weight probably helped Canelo's punch resistance, though.


I find it hilarious that he was more willing to take those punches from GGG than Mayweather. :rofl


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> If enough people recognize corruption they will be forced to do something. By all means make noise about it, nothing to gain from being silent and accepting things arent right.


Well she's been handing in notoriously bad cards for most of this century and just got the fight of the year.Much as I agree with your sentiment I think your talk of "not accepting it" is futile.
Why has she not been stopped when she's given equally bad cards before?
I wish you good luck in stopping her but I'd like to know why you think tonight is any different from her previous horror shows.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Well she's been handing in notoriously bad cards for most of this century and just got the fight of the year.Much as I agree with your sentiment I think your talk of "not accepting it" is futile.
> Why has she not been stopped when she's given equally bad cards before?
> I wish you good luck in stopping her but I'd like to know why you think tonight is any different from her previous horror shows.


Shes a fucking terrible judge i have no idea how shes survived this long. She fucked the Horn Pacquiao fight as well

Only 4 and 7 to GGG......wtf this is comically bad. Parody snl style bad of boxing corruption. Even Canelo cringes at this


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909291067740061696


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Shes a fucking terrible judge i have no idea how shes survived this long. She fucked the Horn Pacquiao fight as well
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909291067740061696


I had a few beers with a mate watching the fight so I think I can be cut some slack for my opinion. But, theoretically at least, she was sober and scored it 118-110. For fuck's sake!!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> I had a few beers with a mate watching the fight so I think I can be cut some slack for my opinion. But, theoretically at least, she was sober and scored it 118-110. For fuck's sake!!


This is like a tyrant who doesnt give a fuck any more. Even the most fervent bias mexicans must be laughing at that one.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

I had it 7-5 GGG...6-6 entirely plausible (though if I, personally, had to swing a round I'd probably go the other way). So I don't think anyone was "robbed" as a draw is a plausible outcome.

That being said, the 118-110 card was just horrendous. 

Overall, Canelo landed more meaningful shots but GGG was outpointing him with activity. I was disappointed that GGG was so gun shy. Once he took that hard right, though, he started to open up and (finally) really assert himself. Not the fight I expected and it didn't answer the questions I hoped it would. Kudos to both for getting in there, though..it is still a good match up and it was a fight I enjoyed. Both will cash in in the rematch (and I'm still on the fence on who I'd pick there). Only person that lost is Charlo. He won't get his shot at the winner just yet...and that's too bad because it is his time.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't be so naive as to think she can't score a fight. She can. Probably very well.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Sorry mate but I can't remember the exact quote of yours I replied to but I'm pretty sure you never mentioned it was a robbery.If my wording suggests you did it wasn't my intention.


I scored it for Golovkin but I'm a Canelo fan. 
The only robbery was from a fans perspective. And they will make us pay for a rematch which is worthy.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

What surprised me is that to me, GGG won his rounds by boxing (constant jabbing) and Canelo won his rounds by slugging (power punching). Total role reversal


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

:lol:


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Sorry mate but I can't remember the exact quote of yours I replied to but I'm pretty sure you never mentioned it was a robbery.If my wording suggests you did it wasn't my intention.


It wasn't a robbery, it was a close fight and I never said it was a robbery.we aren't disagreeing. I believe the one judge was in on the fix. 
It clouded the proper result (which in hindsight) that caters for the fans.

I will watch the rematch because it was a great fight.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Football Bat said:


> :lol:


Well said Teddy. Well fuking said..


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Strike said:


> People screaming about robbery are being ridiculous. Nobody says you have to score a round to the guy who lands more...if someone lands 10 jabs and the other guy lands 2 jabs but 4 head snapping power shots, then it's perfectly fine to score it to the guy with less shots landed.
> 
> It was close in many rounds, even in some of the rounds that GGG clearly won, the best two shots landed in the round were from Canelo. Many people had it 4-0 to Canelo after the first 4, I had it 2-2, but I can see why others didn't. At the end my card was 6-6, but I felt GGG won overall and I wasn't happy with having it 6-6, but that's how round by round scoring sometimes works out.
> 
> If you had GGG by 3-4 rounds...fair enough. But if you had it to Canelo by 1-2...fair enough. There were lots of close rounds early and late on. There were rounds where GGG landed 12 shots more, but Canelo landed 4 power shots more and with eye catching cleanness.


Agreed in full.

I'm a weird way I felt Canelo was much getting the better of the early going but I think I had Triple G up after like....7 rounds. Which surprised me.

Canelo landed some excellent shots throughout, in fact he landed the best shots of the fight.

It's 'what do you like'. Lots of punches landed, but not too many clean, obviously visibly powerful shots.

Or far less shots landed but cleaner, more accurate punches.

On first viewing I had it to GGG 115-113. I can completely see the draw though, and can even see it to Canelo by the same score.

This is coming from someone who badly wanted Golovkin to win. Still, I must trust my eyes on this. It was a very close, very competitive fight where both men did excellent work.


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

thehook13 said:


> Shes a fucking terrible judge i have no idea how shes survived this long. She fucked the Horn Pacquiao fight as well
> 
> Only 4 and 7 to GGG......wtf this is comically bad. Parody snl style bad of boxing corruption. Even Canelo cringes at this
> 
> ...





thehook13 said:


> This is like a tyrant who doesnt give a fuck any more. Even the most fervent bias mexicans must be laughing at that one.


You know when Bama used to score 120-108 for the black dude without fail - hers was a real-life version of that.

She didn't even try to make it believable.

I can't think of a worse card.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Pedderrs said:


> Well said Teddy. Well fuking said..


Teddy is just an attention-whoring moron who fancies himself a moral crusader fighting for a noble cause.

Not arguing that corruption exists in boxing but to assume that judges constantly get paid by "corrupt forces" to judge a certain way and then simply forget to instruct those judges on the take to at least make it close to avoid this type of outcry is simply idiotic.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

ElKiller said:


> Teddy is just an attention-whoring moron who fancies himself a moral crusader fighting for a noble cause.
> 
> Not arguing that corruption exists in boxing but to assume that judges constantly get paid by "corrupt forces" to judge a certain way and then simply forget to instruct those judges on the take to at least make it close to avoid this type of outcry is simply idiotic.


Nah, he nailed it. I like to see the passion. He feels horrible for Golovkin and he should. We all should. 118-110 cannot possibly be the result of incompetence. It's blatant corruption.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Pedderrs said:


> Nah, he nailed it. I like to see the passion. He feels horrible for Golovkin and he should. We all should. 118-110 cannot possibly be the result of incompetence. It's blatant corruption.


Really? Are you saying the "corrupt forces" are too stupid to convince a "paid" judge to not make it so obvious.

That would be a simpleton's view.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

ElKiller said:


> Really? Are you saying the "corrupt forces" are too stupid to convince a "paid" judge to not make it so obvious.
> 
> That would be a simpleton's view.


Sounds somewhat implausible, but no more implausible than Byrd sitting meters away from the action and genuinely thinking Golovkin won 2 of the 12 rounds. Either way, I think there are people more deserving of my contempt than a passionate Teddy Atlas. Adelaide Byrd, for instance.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Agreed in full.
> 
> I'm a weird way I felt Canelo was much getting the better of the early going but I think I had Triple G up after like....7 rounds. Which surprised me.
> 
> ...


Spot on. I badly wanted GGG to win too, and even looked at my card and thought "fuck if Canelo takes the last two he wins" and felt annoyed at my own scoring. :lol: But it was close, the classiest work both offensively and defensively came from Canelo, but GGG outworked him and used the jab well to put on pressure and be the front foot fighter for much of the middle rounds. He really needed to go to the body more and not cock the right hand so obviously as it became a shot that Canelo was able to spin away from or duck more often than not.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

I had it a draw but I favoured Canelo in the close rounds, I thought it was a great fight, very tense with both landing big shots. Adelayde Bird should be fucking banned for life, there has to be a consequence to this, she should be made to explain her scoring and have it broadcast, it's too suspect for the CJ Ross atrocious scorecard in the Floyd fight and now this equally bad scorecard to both happen when Canelo fights, the Cotto scorecards were all wide when the champion (Cotto) should have been favoured in the closer rounds.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Pedderrs said:


> Sounds somewhat implausible, but no more implausible than Byrd sitting meters away from the action and genuinely thinking Golovkin won 2 of the 12 rounds. Either way, I think there are people more deserving of my contempt than a passionate Teddy Atlas. Adelaide Byrd, for instance.


Two people with exaggerated opposing views. No sympathy for either one.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

This farce of a scoring doesn't really hurt GGG that much.

He still holds all his belts and now he will have a wave of sympathy from the general public that he got ripped off.

It sets things up well for a rematch next year, with GGG hopefully fighting Billy Joe Saunders in Dec or Jan, to get all the belts.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Adelaide Byrd should be sexually assaulted for that card.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> It was a good fight. GGG doesn't look as sharp as he once was. Canelo fought very well, he needed to invest to the body a bit more. I'd lean towards Canelo in the rematch.


He tried but GGG covered the body well, he clearly knew they'd try it and adjusted for it. It's why Canelo struggled and I guess he's struggle with it again.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Shes a fucking terrible judge i have no idea how shes survived this long. She fucked the Horn Pacquiao fight as well
> 
> Only 4 and 7 to GGG......wtf this is comically bad. Parody snl style bad of boxing corruption. Even Canelo cringes at this
> 
> ...


You see why I agree with your sentiment but despair of anything being done?


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

You all know that Vegas is so arrogantly corrupt that Byrd will be back and judging fights.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

How many people scored the punches Canelo landed on Golly's back/kidneys?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Agreed in full.
> 
> I'm a weird way I felt Canelo was much getting the better of the early going but I think I had Triple G up after like....7 rounds. Which surprised me.
> 
> ...


Said before Golovkin with a laraesque performance.(hyperboles are nice)

Alvarez can best Golovkin on the inside, but not on the outside.

My prediction that Golovkin would throw a majority jabs was proven right.
Alvarez didn't have much to counter jabs or double jabs from Golovkin.
Saul won most of the exchanges but got hit by far too many jabs.

I wonder how much the snot Golovkin spit out between the rounds affected the fight.
His punch stats were low, but that may be because of the bodyshots too. (or age)

Next fight will be even more jabs.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

The best version of Mayweather would have beaten this version of Golovkin.

I'm not sure about the best version of Golly.
But Gennady had little answers to the shoulder roll.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

This is the third absurd scorecard Canelo has been gifted in a big fight. 117-111 Lara, and 114-114 Mayweather.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909262215840194560


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

nvs said:


> This is the third absurd scorecard Canelo has been gifted in a big fight. 117-111 Lara, and 114-114 Mayweather.


118-109 Alvarez-Trout.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

Without scoring it, I had Golovkin by a couple rounds, but Canelo did put together some nice shots and make Golovkin miss quite a bit with his slick defense. Golovkin was quite predictable tbh, he would double the jab up then throw the right hand, and every single time without fail pretty much, Canelo would ride the shot or avoid it entirely. It was certainly closer than what some people have been saying over social media etc.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

This old bird Byrd is making boxing bad to the eyes of casual folks.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

It's funny how team slick wants to try and make this out to be a victory for floyd, when he's not even in the stands, never mind the fight.


----------



## evalistinho (Jun 3, 2013)

Random thought but i was actually surprised Canelo fought with Winning gloves. Thought he had a hand injury or something.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Strike said:


> Spot on. I badly wanted GGG to win too, and even looked at my card and thought "fuck if Canelo takes the last two he wins" and felt annoyed at my own scoring. :lol: But it was close, the classiest work both offensively and defensively came from Canelo, but GGG outworked him and used the jab well to put on pressure and be the front foot fighter for much of the middle rounds. He really needed to go to the body more and not cock the right hand so obviously as it became a shot that Canelo was able to spin away from or duck more often than not.


Good point about the classier work. Im seeing a lot of people rewarding Golovkin's pressure and not Canelo's ability to more or less do what he wanted defensively. (Roy Jones actually alluded to this, that it was the first time a guy was able to do whatever he wanted, when he wanted against Golovkin)


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Good point about the classier work. Im seeing a lot of people rewarding Golovkin's pressure and not Canelo's ability to more or less do what he wanted defensively. (Roy Jones actually alluded to this, that it was the first time a guy was able to do whatever he wanted, when he wanted against Golovkin)


GGG didn't force canelo to the ropes, canelo chose when to attack middle of the ring, and when to lay on ropes... he was very comfortable there and managed to make 500 of GGG's shots hit pure air, not only that canelo landed the more meaningful shots from that position.

How can you award GGG the aggression card when most of that rope work was him hitting pure air and only managing to touch canelo with jabs. He seemed lost how to land anything other then jabs since canelos defense was on point the entire night.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> It's funny how team slick wants to try and make this out to be a victory for floyd, when he's not even in the stands, never mind the fight.


Golovkin should have studied Mayweather's fight with Canelo on how to actually beat him.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

I saw the last 4 rounds (drunk).... GGG appeared to sweep the last 4.

Canelo was clearly a beaten man at the end of the fight. He knew he lost!


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Good point about the classier work. Im seeing a lot of people rewarding Golovkin's pressure and not Canelo's ability to more or less do what he wanted defensively. (Roy Jones actually alluded to this, that it was the first time a guy was able to do whatever he wanted, when he wanted against Golovkin)


Er...what?

Canelo was able to do whatever he wanted in there? So why did he lose at least 6 rounds?


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

BobDigi5060 said:


> I saw the last 4 rounds (drunk).... GGG appeared to sweep the last 4.
> 
> Canelo was clearly a beaten man at the end of the fight. He knew he lost!


I thought Canelo won the 12th.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Er...what?
> 
> Canelo was able to do whatever he wanted in there? So why did he lose at least 6 rounds?


Take it up with the GOAT.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Golovkin should have studied Mayweather's fight with Canelo on how to actually beat him.


Yeah it's that easy.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909268270296920066


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909268270296920066


What's Golovkin chin made of? It's made of TRUTH.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Take it up with the GOAT.


I'm taking it up with you.

If Canelo could do anything he wanted, why did he lose 6 rounds?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> I'm taking it up with you.
> 
> If Canelo could do anything he wanted, why did he lose 6 rounds?


People prefer a guy plodding forward and smiling over a guy being defensively crisp and landing counter shots?


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

turbotime said:


> People prefer a guy plodding forward and smiling over a guy being defensively crisp and landing counter shots?


How did you score the fight?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Golovkin had very bad defense last night, for a man with the amateur pedigree, on the highest stage, it is shockingly bad.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> How did you score the fight?


7-5 for Golovkin. There were some swing rounds in there though so I'm fine with a draw.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

turbotime said:


> 7-5 for Golovkin. There were some swing rounds in there though so I'm fine with a draw.


I just scored it exactly the same. And I agree.

But to say Canelo could do anything he wanted implies he had it all his own way. Keep in mind that Jones made that comment before Golovkin shifted the tide and started to win his rounds.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> I just scored it exactly the same. And I agree.
> 
> But to say Canelo could do anything he wanted implies he had it all his own way. Keep in mind that Jones made that comment before Golovkin shifted the tide and started to win his rounds.


Fair enough, I don't like Alvarez enough to defend him, P.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

turbotime said:


> I don't like Alvarez enough to defend him, P.


You love him. He's Oskee's baby.

Oh, and ODLH scored it 115-113. Just in case you or anyone else was interested in how Canelo's promoter scored the fight.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> I just scored it exactly the same. And I agree.
> 
> But to say Canelo could do anything he wanted implies he had it all his own way. Keep in mind that Jones made that comment before Golovkin shifted the tide and started to win his rounds.


I'm Oskee's baby and you know it.

Did he score it to Alvarez?


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

turbotime said:


> I'm Oskee's baby and you know it.
> 
> Did he score it to Alvarez?


:lol: Of course he did. Narrowly. 115-113.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> :lol: Of course he did. Narrowly. 115-113.


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

hell 0f a war, had it 116 113 GGG, fight went as i expected Nel0 g0ing back, elusive and c0unterpunching, G0l0 putting the pressure 0n fr0m r0und 4 0n and a jab that stuck there in nel0s face the wh0le night, a draw wasnt a bad call IM0 but i think GGG put 0n m0re eff0rt t0 call it his W
and f0r sure byRd has t0 be impaled pr0nt0


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

desertlizard said:


> hell 0f a war, had it 116 113 GGG, fight went as i expected Nel0 g0ing back, elusive and c0unterpunching, G0l0 putting the pressure 0n fr0m r0und 4 0n and a jab that stuck there in nel0s face the wh0le night, a draw wasnt a bad call IM0 but i think GGG put 0n m0re eff0rt t0 call it his W
> and f0r sure byRd has t0 be impaled pr0nt0


Learn how to fucking type jackass


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Doc said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909268270296920066


That punch was pretty much perfect and Golivkin made it seem like he got hit with a range finder jab.

Hes got an adamantiun chin.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> That punch was pretty much perfect and Golivkin made it seem like he got hit with a range finder jab.
> 
> Hes got an adamantiun chin.


This punch looked like it hurt GGG.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Here is Canelo whinging about Lara fight

Does the same gameplay against Golovkin


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> This punch looked like it hurt GGG.


Shocking that that one actually bothered him, yet that massive right uppercut barely made him blink.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Shocking that that one actually bothered him, yet that massive right uppercut barely made him blink.


Yeah I was actually pretty surprised there too. I thought it was canelo initiating the clinch when I first saw


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Doc said:


> canelo almost knocked out ggg in that round


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Shocking that that one actually bothered him, yet that massive right uppercut barely made him blink.


People see what they want to see. GGG wasn't hurt in that exchange.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> People see what they want to see. GGG wasn't hurt in that exchange.


He wasn't loving it.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

turbotime said:


> He wasn't loving it.


Please don't let your emotions cloud your judgement here mate. You're smarter than this.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Please don't let your emotions cloud your judgement here mate. You're smarter than this.


My man I had Golovkin winning and have been one of his biggest supporters since he came to American TV


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Learn how to fucking type jackass


c0mputer is fucked br0 im s0rry i disturbed y0ur panties,,,


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Schaub thinks Canelo was outclassed. :shifty


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Schaub thinks Canelo was outclassed. :shifty


all 3 girls crossing their legs the same way....


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Schaub thinks Canelo was outclassed. :shifty


Their opinions are valued as Adelaide Byrd's. 
Please stop bringing those idiots here.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

JDK said:


> Their opinions are valued as Adelaide Byrd's.
> Please stop bringing those idiots here.


My sincere apologies.


----------

